# Party City



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

My Party City here in Westminster,CO had the shelves cleared and lined with the fake stone walls, ready for the Halloween stuff to be put up that was all in boxes in the back of the store. I asked one of the employees when it would be out and he said by Monday. Sweet!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I miss Party City. There used to be one in Mississauga, but they shut down.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good to hear. I'll have to stop by ours this week. It seems early, I think last year they didn't have their stuff out until mis August. Their prices are high but it's a good Halloween fix to just walk around and check out their stuff.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I went to my Party City 2 weeks ago - they had the stuff out and it was all a mess - there were piles and alot of it didn't have prices. I thought maybe it would be on sale - you know, to get rid of the old before bringing out the new. Nope. Left the store empty handed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

sharpobject said:


> I went to my Party City 2 weeks ago - they had the stuff out and it was all a mess - there were piles and alot of it didn't have prices. I thought maybe it would be on sale - you know, to get rid of the old before bringing out the new. Nope. Left the store empty handed.


Party City (at least the one in our town) almost never discounts anything. They simply put it away and then restock it the following year at the same price. They will "sometimes" put out some discontinued itmes at a modest markdown, but overall they just recirculate their stock year to year.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We got a huge rubber latex bat a couple weeks ago at party city that was left over from last year. One of the wings was a little detached from the body - nothing that can't be fixed with a little glue. We told them it was messed up, and they took 25% off. Not much of a discount but at least it was something.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Last year I found one of those skellie spiders and three of the legs were broken. The cashier wasn't going to give me anything off and we asked to see the manager. 50% right there! Awesome, since I never would paid full price and was going to take it apart anyway.
I went last week and they had the mess of last years stock out as someone described above. The only thing even worth looking at was a putrid looking jackolantern which was obvious broken and kinda bashed in on one side. I should have asked for a discount, but I was lazy, didn't even bother asking or buying. SOMETIMES our Party City puts everything on sale the day after, but it only seems to be if they had a bad run and they never do, because people around here tend to throw things out and restock afresh for EVERY holiday. The store's packed in the weeks before Halloween.

I have issues with party city anyway. They've always bugged me, especially with Halloween stuff.

Best thing to do day after halloween in this burg is to troll the streets on trash days AFTER Halloween instead of the after Halloween sales in stores.


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't like Party City too much for Halloween stuff. Although, they do have good deals on their fog machines from time to time. But since we bought out industrial one, no more need to go there. I do agree it's nice for a fix before Halloween. I will walk around ANY Halloween store for a fix, even if it sucks overall.

There is a little store near me that transforms every year from The Party Exchange to Halloween Express. Prices are high, but I LOVE their dedication!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a seasonal store in our mall called Spirit of Halloween. It changes to Christmas and then to Sports. It should be changing to Halloween soon!

Party City is ok. They have somewhat ok prices you just gotta scavenge through everything.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stopped by our PC this morning and their starting to stock the Halloween area. Two aisles cleared and the stone "scene setter" paper up. Many boxes of stuff ready to unload. They work pretty fast so I'm betting by the end of the week they'll be pretty much set up. Always fun to go and look around.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I guess I need to find a Party City near me.


----------

